# Sticky Link to Chris's figure making article



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight,


 Any chance that this can be added back on?


http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=49122


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump back to top.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

How do we get the moderator to make this link sticky?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Me thinks that a certain senior moderator went to Diamondhead this year...which was last week and now....and is on vacation from moderating till next week.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What? He's playing with trains? How odd


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the mans priorities


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

back to the top


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've created a sticky topic with links to all three figure classes.


----------

